# Bolens 1600 tractor freewheel pin location?



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey forum!
Can anyone help me to locate the free wheel pin on my Bolens 1600 hydrostatic trans?
I've searched the forum with no luck.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know if it is like the 1050,or whether it has a control knob,like some others.
Pics of the tractor's trans,etc.,would help.
Or you can try to get one of the Bolens owners ' opinion. 
Old buzzard,or GT1000,or one of them,will answer,shortly , I'm sure.


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> I don't know if it is like the 1050,or whether it has a control knob,like some others.
> Pics of the tractor's trans,etc.,would help.
> Or you can try to get one of the Bolens owners ' opinion.
> Old buzzard,or GT1000,or one of them,will answer,shortly , I'm sure.


Thanks.
The thing is, the machine is at a place that was going to work on it, but because the guy says it's too much work for him to replace the coil, I have to retrieve it. 
I had no problem rolling it on/off of the truck, but now, as I am reloading it, the hydro is not letting me roll it.
I have never had to use a freewheel pin on this before.
It's weird.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to see if the brake is sticking.It a disc,on the right side of the trans..


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 16, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> Check to see if the brake is sticking.It a disc,on the right side of the trans..


Thanks.
It's not the brake.
I guess I'll have to go back there with some tools and figure it out.
You'd think a guy who says he works on these things would know this stuff...that's why I brought it there.
Ugh.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I've work on equipment for over 15 years,but I'm not familiar with all of it,either. I think I had 1 Bolens come into my shop,in 15 years. Most were MTD,Cub,TroyBilt,etc.
You can't remember all of them,....that's why they make manuals.
I sent a PM to one of the guys that knows Bolens well,so he should be on ,soon.


----------

